# Linguini with clam sauce



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2012)

I make pasta about once every 2-3 months. While I was at my parents' house, my mom said she'd like linguini with clam sauce. I hadn't made it for years, but I managed to pull together a very nice dish:

3 servings of linguini (I make a circle with my index finger and thumb to measure)

2 cans (5 oz) minced clams
broth from the cans
1 can crabmeat
10-12 frozen, cooked shrimp
onion
garlic
fresh mushrooms
parsley
white wine 
1 c homemade chicken stock
2 T butter
2 T flour

(I made a white sauce using the stock, butter and flour)
pepper
oregano
basil

I sauted the garlic, onion (green) in a bit of EVOO. I added the clams, etc. (except the parsley) clam broth, and simmered for about 5-10 minutes while I made the white sauce, added that, added a ladle of the water from the pasta, miixed the pasta in with the sauce and topped with the fresh, chopped parsley and freshly grated parm. cheese. It was very good. I wish I'd made more than 3 servings of pasta...I could've had a 2nd helping. I served it with a simple salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never had it with a cream sauce. And I don't know if you can get it where you are at, but I always add a couple of bottles of clam juice along with the broth from the can of calms.. You have to be careful with it though. There is usually a tiny bit of sand at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have never had it with a cream sauce. And I don't know if you can get it where you are at, but I always add a couple of bottles of clam juice along with the broth from the can of calms.. You have to be careful with it though. There is usually a tiny bit of sand at the bottom of the bottle.


I couldn't find clam juice at the commissary, so I improvised with the "juice" from the cans in which the clams were packed. It wasn't a true cream sauce--it was more of a binder. I don't know if that explains it--the sauce wasn't "white" but more translucent. My dad did comment on that--he thought it would be more like an Alfredo-type sauce. I have used bottled clam juice in the past and strained it through a coffee filter to get rid of any grit.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

I also like to use canned baby clams.  It comes in a 10 oz. can and costs about the same as one 5 oz. can of minced clams.

Of course, I usually get greedy and use both kinds, then I get some oysters too and end up making oyster stew.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

When they are in season, I like to buy a bag of steamers and cook them myself. The liquor is so intense.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 3, 2012)

Thumbs up for Linguine and Clam Sauce!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> When they are in season, I like to buy a bag of steamers and cook them myself. The liquor is so intense.



Now _that_ sounds awesome!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Now _that_ sounds awesome!!


 
Clams and lobsters are to us in Boston as shrimp or Mudbugs are to N.O.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Clam season is upon us. That means the price will be going down on the fresh ones.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 3, 2012)

*@ Addie: How about some fresh clams on half shell ?*

Addie,

How about some fresh ones on the half shell with a drizzle of lemon, a token of hot tomato salsa and a chilled white wine ( or beer ) ? 

Another lovely dish, can be some Baked Clams ... 

Clams clams clams ... yes ...

Linguini Vongole, clams with linguini, garlic and parsley is always quite lovely too --- 

In Spain, it is Mussel season, and them too ... 


Thanks for interesting subject on post.

Margi.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2012)

You're "Sea Food Pasta" sounds wonderful CWS..*so* much more than "Linguini and Clam Sauce".

Linguini and Clam Sauce is one of my "go to" recipes as I always keep what's needed for this simple recipe I use on hand.

canned clams & juice
white onion or shallot
bottled clam juice
fresh grated garlic
Sherry
fresh parsley
just a few hot pepper flake
olive oil and butter

(The clams themselves should be added to the mix at the last minute, just to heat through or they will be tough.)


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

I live a block from the Atlantic Ocean. If I go there about 5 o'clock in the morning when it is low tide, you will see all the licensed clam diggers there. If you know one of them, and they have met most of their quota for the day, they will give you a small bucket of clams. I always pay for them, even though they never ask. It is illegal to be giving them to me. They have to be processed and cleared for sale first. Mum is the word.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> You're "Sea Food Pasta" sounds wonderful CWS..*so* much more than "Linguini and Clam Sauce".
> 
> Linguini and Clam Sauce is one of my "go to" recipes as I always keep what's needed for this simple recipe I use on hand.
> 
> ...


 
Die hard Italians will tell you no cheese on any seafood. I say "Rubbish". It has become acceptable lately to put cheese on seafood. Even Lydia has done it. With a caveat, of course. Just don't overdo it. The reason is that the cheese overpowers the taste of the seafood. You use the cheese to create one more layer of flavor.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh yes, here is my very simple take:


1 tblsp olive oil extra virgin per person, plus 1 tblsp
4 garlic cloves finely chopped
1 pound dry Linguine Barilla Brand or other Italian Linguini
3/4 chopped parsley fresh
1 tblsp grated lemon zest
salt, blk pepper to taste ( I also add a bit of oregano )
White wine or choice or Vermouth 
cayenne red pep flakes 

Saúte the garlic and parsley in olive oil 
Place clams or mussels in sauté pan 
Add lemon zest, cayenne and wine or vermouth ( fortified white dry type with herbs ) 

Boil linguini in spaghetti pot until desired doneness 

bon appetít 
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It wasn't a true cream sauce--it was more of a binder. I don't know if that explains it--the sauce wasn't "white" but more translucent. My dad did comment on that--he thought it would be more like an Alfredo-type sauce.



Instead of a white (Béchamel) sauce you made Velouté ("velvety") sauce. The essential difference between the two is that each starts with a roux, but Béchamel sauce uses milk as the liquid while Velouté sauce uses stock as the liquid. The milk makes the Béchamel sauce whiter than the transluscent stock makes the Velouté sauce, although both are whitish due to the flour present in each.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

using the cream sauce is interesting. i'll have to try this. thanks cws.

i agree with kl that this is much more than linguini alla vongole. more like linguini del mar.

addie, what do you call steamers? piss clams, aka ipswich or soft shell clams? or do you mean a variety of littlenecks/cherrystones? 
i love them all.

margi, your recipe looks good for the classic recipe, but are you sure 1 cup olive oil? that's a lot of oil to add to pasta. it reminds me more of a recipe for gambas al ajillo.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 4, 2012)

*Bucky: My mistake, Sorry.*

Sorry. It should be a tablespoon extra virgin olive oil per person for the Vongole ...

Gambas al ajillo, now ... a fave tapa or our´s ... when the Red Dénia, Alicante Mediterranean prawns are in season ... 

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been really, really craving linguini with "white" clam sauce (I really think it should be called green, because the versions I like don't have any dairy, just lots of herbs).  I can get live cherrystones during the holiday season (remember, small midwestern town) but not any other time of year.  Duh.  No fresh herbs from the garden in December, plus we're so busy with other stuff that it wouldn't be worth my time to make a fancy dinner for two in that time period.  Yeah, I can buy the canned stuff, and it does make a decent one.  I keep meaning to talk to my butcher/fish guy and see if I can order live clams.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> using the cream sauce is interesting. i'll have to try this. thanks cws.
> 
> i agree with kl that this is much more than linguini alla vongole. more like linguini del mar.
> 
> ...


 
Ipswich is the name of a town where they are harvested. They are harvested in a cove area and the water makes them so sweet. They are small steamers. Littlenecks. Other than sand, they are very clean clams.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> I live a block from the Atlantic Ocean. If I go there about 5 o'clock in the morning when it is low tide, you will see all the licensed clam diggers there. If you know one of them, and they have met most of their quota for the day, they will give you a small bucket of clams. I always pay for them, even though they never ask. It is illegal to be giving them to me. They have to be processed and cleared for sale first. Mum is the word.


 
How do you purge them?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

oh, ok, you're steaming small hardshells.

but you can make steamers from hard or softshell (aka piss clams or ipswich) clams.

Soft-shell clam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

CraigC said:


> How do you purge them?


 
Don't place them in fresh water. As crazy as it sounds, they will drown. They are used to salt water, not fresh. I usually place them in heavily salted water and use corn meal. They ingest the corn meal and purge themselves. It usually takes about 24 hours. but I only purge them if we are going to be eating them raw. If I am going to be using them for chowder, I just steam them. Anything unpleasant will be expelled, including sand and then you strain the liquor through a coffee filter or cheesecloth. You want that liquor for the chowder.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, ok, you're steaming small hardshells.
> 
> but you can make steamers from hard or softshell (aka piss clams or Ipswich) clams.
> 
> Soft-shell clam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Yes, in theory. But the hard shells are better eaten raw. Quahogs are the largest and only good for chowder or stuffed on the half shell. They tend to be a wee bit tougher. You don't steam them You open them over a bowl to catch the juices and then cut them up. Save and scrub the shells. Mix the quahogs with breadcrumbs and seasoning, strain the liquor and mix in with the breadcrumbs. Place the mixture on the washed shells and bake. 

The smaller clams (soft shells) can be eaten raw or used in recipes. We call the soft shell clams 'razor clams.' The shell in very sharp and can give you a nasty cut when you are walking barefoot on the beach. They are a favorite for kids to dig up at the beach because the shell is easy to break and get the clam inside. They tend to reside closer the the surface than other clams. Seagulls also love soft clams. They take them up in the air, then drop them on the rocks. The shell cracks and the seagull has his meal. You can tell if the area is a good one for clamming by the broken shells. 

In this state, ALL clams have to be identified as to where they were harvested, the date, and the license number of the digger. They are then placed in a mesh bag, (so the clams can breath) with a tag on them. If anyone is selling them loose where you choose your own, BAD, BAD. The clam industry here is very regulated and with good cause. Eating clams from a bed that has been hit with red tide can cost you your life. Not only the beds but beaches are closed when there is red tide in the area.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

i don't think we're on the same page here.

hardshells are topnecks or littlenecks, cherrystones, or quahogs.

softshells are a slightly different beast, with a notable external siphon and an oval shaped, very thin shell.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i don't think we're on the same page here.
> 
> hardshells are topnecks or littlenecks, cherrystones, or quahogs.
> 
> softshells are a slightly different beast, with a notable external siphon and an oval shaped, very thin shell.


 
Your softshells are our razor clams. Quahogs are the big boys. You can crush the shell of a softshell with your bare feet. But I woudn't recommend it. Quahogs are big and tough.They are treated differently than littlenecks, or cherrystones. Those you can eat raw or steam.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> Don't place them in fresh water. As crazy as it sounds, they will drown. They are used to salt water, not fresh. I usually place them in heavily salted water and use corn meal. They ingest the corn meal and purge themselves. It usually takes about 24 hours. but I only purge them if we are going to be eating them raw. If I am going to be using them for chowder, I just steam them. Anything unpleasant will be expelled, including sand and then you strain the liquor through a coffee filter or cheesecloth. You want that liquor for the chowder.


 
Thanks, I use a similar method and was asking to see if you did it differently.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never had the quahogs (how do you say that anyway), but they look kinda weird.  I have had Pismos (which are large as well).  Well, I say, are, because the last time I hit Pismo beach they were gone.  Everyone selling clam chowder there admitted the clams were from some other part of the country.  When I was young (late 70s) we'd roll up our jeans and rent a pitch-fork type thing that had a place in the handle to measure the clam to make sure you didn't take them too young.  Even then it was rare to find one large enough to legally take away.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 4, 2012)

My Mom and I used to go out and catch quohogs near the Sunshine Skyway bridge in Florida.  These were like giant cherrystone clams.  After steaming open, we'd get 1/3 cup of meat and juice from each one.  We ground up the meat with a hand crank grinder and use half for chowder and the other half we made into stuffed clams.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've never had the quahogs (how do you say that anyway),...



Here's how I say it.  "CO" as in co-worker.  And "HOG" as in pig.  CO-HOG.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here's how I say it.  "CO" as in co-worker.  And "HOG" as in pig.  CO-HOG.



I don't know how you got off on this tangent but I've always thought of "coworkers" as "cow orkers." I've often wondered what it is like to "ork" a cow. I probably wouldn't want to find out.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i don't think we're on the same page here.
> 
> hardshells are topnecks or littlenecks, cherrystones, or quahogs.
> 
> softshells are a slightly different beast, with a notable external siphon and an oval shaped, very thin shell.


 I am sorry but I think piss clams look disgusting and I can't stand being near/having to look at them or see people eating them. Gives me the shivers. I Love clams just NOT them.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

i guess geoduck is out of the question then, huh mofet?

addie, it must be a regional thing. here, razor clams are a really long skinny clam that resembles an old time straight razor that's folded up. 

nothing to give the other clams siphon envy, or scare off ms. moffet.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

Where do you suppose they got such a rude sounding name?


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here's how I say it. "CO" as in co-worker. And "HOG" as in pig. CO-HOG.


 
That's how I say it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> My Mom and I used to go out and catch quohogs near the Sunshine Skyway bridge in Florida. These were like giant cherrystone clams. After steaming open, we'd get 1/3 cup of meat and juice from each one. We ground up the meat with a hand crank grinder and use half for chowder and the other half we made into stuffed clams.


 

Can't do that here in Massachusetts waters. You need a license. You get a fine if you get caught. BTW quahog is an Indian word. As kids during WWII we used to bring home a small bucket of clams in the summer. Meat was rationed and the clams were a welcome addition to the menu. We never headed fo the beach without a small bucket in each hand.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty sure you need a saltwater fishing license to harvest any shellfish in Florida.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Pretty sure you need a saltwater fishing license to harvest any shellfish in Florida.


 
I won't eat any clams if we get a Red Tide alert. Even if they are tagged.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Linguini with Fresh Clams, White Wine & Caper Sauce*

Here is a recipe I had found during a Spring Cleaning at the Italian condo last week.

Ingredients:

6 tblps olive oil extra virgin
1/2 small onion
2 garlic cloves minced
1/4 cup dry white wine
2 dz. clams fresh
1 tblsp lemon juice
1 pound linguini Barilla
3 tblsps chopped fresh parsley of choice
1 tblsp drained capers 
More olive oil 

1) Heat 6 tblsps of olive oil extra virgin in heavy large skillet over medium low heat

2) add onion and garlic and sauté until transluscent and stir often
about 6 minutes

3)  add white wine and bring to simmer and add fresh clams and cover and steam until clams open

4) discard clams that do not open

5) meanwhile, boil in salted water, the linguini ( Barilla ) according to box instructions

6)  add parsley, and capers to sauce and mound linguini on platter and drizzle with olive oil and spoon sauce over 

*** I do not, however, Reggio Parmesano grated can be served over

Had this for lunch while in Italia last week. Nice and light. 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

The vongole I've eaten in Italy were different and tastier than the clams that are commonly available in the NE United States.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Where do you suppose they got such a rude sounding name?


If you did enough clam digging it becomes self explanatory.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is how I did them recently:

Spaghetti with Clams / Spaghetti alle vongole in bianco - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

In my viewpoint, and in general, the shellfish, seafood and fish that I use and have had are tastier in Italia, Spain and Greece. I believe it could be that you can buy wild caught fish here. There is farmed, however, I do not buy it. 

Wild Norwegian Salmon is lovely however, I have enjoyed Scottish ecological and wild, Alaskan and Candian varieties too. 

We have also had catches from Eastern Mediterranean, Iceland and Greenland ( wild butter fish for example from Greenland ). 

My secret is not a secret, I have an exemplary Fish Monger in Madrid and a phenomenal one in Italy too ... they are the key to my culinary success ... I explain what I wish to cook and show them the recipe in their native languages ... They are my advisors and I respect and trust their knowledge. Very quintessential relationship. 

Since I have not lived in the USA for 25 years shortly, it is very difficult for me to give my views. I dine out or lunch out when I do visit  and / or am invited by dear friends, however, I do not like to wear out my welcome. I do an Italian Bolognese Ragù Lasagna for my friends and / or my older daughter ...  

I should go into the importing olive oil and pasta, Proscuitto, cheese, risotto and acorn fed Iberian Jabugo Ham  business. I would make a killing in the USA !  

*** I always bring wine too ... 

Thanks for post.
Margaux Cintrano.




Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice DVD. Thanks for posting it for all of us.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Buckytom,

Razor clams are lengthy shaped with a lengthy shaped morsel of razor clam inside in Spain too and they are usually grilled in olive oil and served as a " ration ", a tapa that is purchased. They are quite popular during the summer months.

I prefer cherrystones however for eating on half shell raw with a drizzle of lemon and a touch of " piquant hot sauce "  ... In Hoboken ! That famous Clam Bar there ...

Margi.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Nice DVD. Thanks for posting it for all of us.
> Margi.



Thank you. 

Funny part is I have already had some Italians post how bad it is. On You Tube trolls come from all over.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Dvds - You Tube*

I should have written that I like the visual format of cooking ... I do prefer my own recipe however, and should of specified that ... I am traditional when it comes to cooking regional Italian and dislike the use of an excessive amount of ingredients. Italian pastas in particular are very simple ... and are based on tried and true preparation. 

I do not alter my Italian recipes --- I love them the way they have been prepared since time memorial ... and by my grandmom Margherite. 

If I want something totally different, I shall go to prepare: Greek Aegean, Greek traditional, Indian, northern Greek, Mexican, Brazilian, and some favourite USA regional dishes too, Caribe, Mid Eastern, Moroccan, Persian, Japanese or Thai and / or go out to lunch or dinner, and have a grand time with a taster´s carte. 

Thanks for post.
Margi 



Margi.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi I completely understand. I own a lot of cook books but being able to see how something is done really helps. I also understand about the combination of flavors that a person grows up with. I think we all base the foods we eat today on what we grew up with. I have had fried chicken all over the world but still base my taste upon my Grandmothers.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

I see you can understand ... comfort foods ... I could use a real  fabulous USA fried chicken recipe for my twin grandsons, they are five. 

Do you use chickpea flour in frying fish or chicken ? In Spain and Italy it is quite common due to fact that it doesn´t permit the oil to penetrate the fish or chicken. 

Thanks for post.  Have a Nice Sunday. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Power Plan Top,

Thanks for the website ... Interesting array of suggestions. Shall read more thoroughly tomorrow. 

Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I should go into the importing olive oil and pasta, Proscuitto, cheese, risotto and acorn fed Iberian Jabugo Ham business. I would make a killing in the USA !


 
Then you would be dealing with the stupid FDA rules where the hams are concerned. My understanding is the curing time for proscuitto must be longer than normal for the US market. Meaning the meat will be drier. I'm sure the Italians just laugh about our rules, seeing they have been doing it their way for hundreds of years. Although good, the product in country is far superior.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Craig, Hi, Good Evening ( it is 19.00 Hours here ),

Yes, how correct you are !  There are such ridiculous FDA regulations. 

The EU ( European Union ) unlike years ago, has already confirmed Designation of Origin and Agricultural and expiration of product Safety measures of the products of the first 15 countries and now, 27 countries which are monitored more closely. They had let CHINA import toys with loose dysfunctional parts --- to E.U. countries ... NOW, that they have Toy Inspectors ! 

The two foods, Proscuitto di Parma and Jabugo Iberian Acorn Fed Ham are incredible products, we call them MANJARES = delicacies ... 

I had said, I should import Italian and Spanish delicacies because, on my trips to the USA, I always bring a suitcase of goodies to friends and business people I work with. It was a joke. I do always bring my friends, great extra virgin olive oils. 

Margi.
Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I see you can understand ... comfort foods ... I could use a real  fabulous USA fried chicken recipe for my twin grandsons, they are five.
> 
> Do you use chickpea flour in frying fish or chicken ? In Spain and Italy it is quite common due to fact that it doesn´t permit the oil to penetrate the fish or chicken.
> 
> Thanks for post.  Have a Nice Sunday. Margi.



My grandmother used to just use all purpose flour salt and pepper. She would fry it in a cast iron dutch oven. I don't think she even knew what temperature the oil was at.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Margi I completely understand. I own a lot of cook books but being able to see how something is done really helps. I also understand about the combination of flavors that a person grows up with. I think we all base the foods we eat today on what we grew up with. I have had fried chicken all over the world but still base my taste upon my Grandmothers.


 

I want to tie up with someone who know how to use a pastry bag. I am so pastry bag inpaired. I need someone at my side. Visual!


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Then you would be dealing with the stupid FDA rules where the hams are concerned. My understanding is the curing time for proscuitto must be longer than normal for the US market. Meaning the meat will be drier. I'm sure the Italians just laugh about our rules, seeing they have been doing it their way for hundreds of years. Although good, the product in country is far superior.


+1


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

SO DO THE SPANIARDS ! 

Margaux.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

If the US airport inspectors discover your booty, you can wind up loosing quite a few buck worth of precious tasty food and ¿maybe even a fine?.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buckytom,
> 
> Razor clams are lengthy shaped with a lengthy shaped morsel of razor clam inside in Spain too and they are usually grilled in olive oil and served as a " ration ", a tapa that is purchased. They are quite popular during the summer months.
> 
> ...



yes, that's what i was trying to describe to addie. there must be a regional difference here in the states about their name. they are hard to find here in the eastern u.s., but are delicious nonetheless.

have you ever had gooseneck barnacles (i'll have to look up the spanish name - perecebes or something like that). i've been wanting to try them.


lol, jpb. anyone remember how lucille ball smuggled home cheese from italy?


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

We also have mussels here. They are very soft shell and with very little meat in them. You really have to eat a lot of them to make a meal out of them. Like the razor clam, the shell is soft. Nowadays, they are raised in beds hanging over the edge of a wharf.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> yes, that's what i was trying to describe to addie. there must be a regional difference here in the states about their name. they are hard to find here in the eastern u.s., but are delicious nonetheless.
> 
> have you ever had gooseneck barnacles (i'll have to look up the spanish name - perecebes or something like that). i've been wanting to try them.
> 
> ...


 *OMG* I almost wet myself just now thinking about it!! *THEN *the wine grape squishing scene flashed and I *LOL.* DD's think I am crazy.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ...
> lol, jpb. anyone remember how lucille ball smuggled home cheese from italy?



No, I don't. Please remind me.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

it was hidden in the bells of ricky's orchestra's instruments.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> it was hidden in the bells of ricky's orchestra's instruments.



Oh yeah, now I remember. Thank you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> My grandmother used to just use all purpose flour salt and pepper. She would fry it in a cast iron dutch oven. I don't think she even knew what temperature the oil was at.



Measuring your fat temperature is overrated. If you're a blogger or professional then you need to monitor it. If you're an amateur who has trouble getting it just right then you need to monitor it. If you're an experienced professional or amateur chef then you can monitor it or not depending on how your results come out.

I've got a fat thermometer. I use it mostly when I'm blogging recipes.



Addie said:


> I want to tie up with someone who know how to use a pastry bag. I am so pastry bag inpaired. I need someone at my side. Visual!



It seems to me the use is obvious. Why don't you just try it?



buckytom said:


> lol, jpb. anyone remember how lucille ball smuggled home cheese from italy?



I sure hope it was under her hat or in her purse! 



buckytom said:


> it was hidden in the bells of ricky's orchestra's instruments.



ETA: Oh, thanks! The post I was replying to was on an earlier page and I hadn't read your reply yet. You had me going for a minute or two.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 12, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> If the US airport inspectors discover your booty, you can wind up loosing quite a few buck worth of precious tasty food and ¿maybe even a fine?.


 
Last time I traveled to Europe, the rules allowed 2 kilos of cheese and I forget how much wine. Absolutely no meat or produce. I had about 2.5 kilos of cheese and they didn't say a word.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Last time I traveled to Europe, the rules allowed 2 kilos of cheese and I forget how much wine. Absolutely no meat or produce. I had about 2.5 kilos of cheese and they didn't say a word.


 
About thirty five years ago I worked at a restaurant right near the airport. We got a lot of airport employees. Including customs agents. They told me one day all the strange places people try to hide stuff. They have seen it all.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 12, 2012)

Percebes are Goose Barnacles in Spanish.

Interesting posting.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2012)

Who knew my throw together linguini with clam sauce would generate so many interesting posts. I was just trying to make something my mom requested (and remembered liking) using the ingredients they had on hand. I would've loved to add capers--but capers aren't part of the staples found in their house (mine, yes!). I'm craving this again...maybe this weekend. I have some walleye that I might saute and throw in the mix...


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Who knew my throw together linguine with clam sauce would generate so many interesting posts. I was just trying to make something my mom requested (and remembered liking) using the ingredients they had on hand. I would've loved to add capers--but capers aren't part of the staples found in their house (mine, yes!). I'm craving this again...maybe this weekend. I have some walleye that I might saute and throw in the mix...


 
That's how so many famous dishes came into being. Caesar salad, Alfredo Parm, Nachos, etc.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> That's how so many famous dishes came into being. Caesar salad, Alfredo Parm, Nachos, etc.


I don't think what I did will become famous, but it was very, very good. Another one of those recipes is 1000 Island Dressing.

You are all so very talented when it comes to cooking--I'm in awe. I'm just a rudimentary cook, y'all floor me with what you do with food.


----------

